# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Linja 50 poikkeusreitillä

## killerpop

Tänään 28.6. Pohtosilta Ylöjärven ja Tampereen rajalla meni toistaiseksi kiinni ja samalla se sai aikaiseksi mittavat poikkeusjärjestelyt seutulinjalle 50.

Osa vuoroista ajaa Pohtolan kautta. Pääasiassa näin menetellään joko Siivikkalaan mennessä tai sieltä tullessa, mutta harvemmin samalla kierroksella molempiin. Tällöin reitti on Lielahdenkatu - Pohtolankatu - Linjan 11 kääntöpaikka - Pohtolankatu - Isomäenkatu - Lintulamminkatu - Ryydynkatu - Teivaalantie - Ilmarinjärventie - Myllymäentie - Kaukolantie. 

Osa vuoroista ajaa puolestaan suoraan Teivaalantietä. Reitti tuolloin on Lielahdenkatu - Teivaalantie - Ilmarinjärventie jne.

Sunnuntaisin vuorot menee muuten normaalia reittiä Lielahdenkatu - Pohtolankatu aina linjan 11 kääntöpaikalle, mutta tiukan kierrosajan takia eivät jatka pidemmälle. Näin ollen koko Siivikkala on ilman joukkoliikennepalveluita sunnuntaisin. Onneksi kevytliikenne voi käyttää siltaa myös korjauksen ajan, joten patikointi tai pyörämatka ei kasva sentään useilla kilometreillä.

Poikkeusreitin tekee mielenkiintoiseksi sekin, että normaaliolosuhteissa muutama vuoro käy Mettistön tienhaarassa kääntymässä. Poikkeusreitin aikana jokainen vuoro pyhiä lukuunottamatta ajaa alueen kautta. Teivaalantie ei ole sinänsä uusi juttu linjan 50 historiassa - aiemmin sen kautta osa vuoroista kulkikin, mutta kadulle asetettujen hidasteiden vuoksi kaikki vuorot siirrettiin kulkemaan Siivikkalantietä (joka nyt jää puolestaan paitsioon). Tästä päivästä alkaen, myös linjan kalusto muuttui kokonaan korkealattiaisella kalustolla ajettavaksi M-L päivinä. 90-luvun kokomatalat mersut saivat vaihtua 20-vuotta vanhoihin keppivaihteisiin Wiimoihin. Tämä juontaa juurensa juuri Teivaalantien hidasteisiin, joihin yksi matalalattia juuttui kiinni.

Poikkeusreitin olisi voinut suunnitella joltain osin toisin. Lenkkiä Lintulamminkatu - Ryydynkatu on hyvin vaikea ymmärtää - tällä osuudella on paljon tasa-arvoisia risteyksiä olemattomalla näkyvyydellä. Myös Pohtolan kääntöpaikalla käynti on oma ongelmansa - päätepysäkillä seisova linjan 11 auto estää sujuvan kääntämisen ja risteyksessä saa peruutella ympäri. Pohtolankadun länsipäästä kyytiin nousevan ihmisen taas on ilman aikataulua mahdoton tietää, onko auto menossa Siivikkalaan vai Tampereen keskustan suuntaan pysäyttämättä autoa.

Oma ehdotukseni poikkeusreitille olisi ollut Lielahdenkatu - Pohtolankatu - Isomäenkatu - Possilankatu - Teivaalantie - Ilmarinjärventie jne. Tällöin reitti oltaisiin voitu ajaa molempiin suuntiin ilman radikaaleja aikataulumuutoksia Siivikkalan päässä.

----------


## JTW

> Oma ehdotukseni poikkeusreitille olisi ollut Lielahdenkatu - Pohtolankatu - Isomäenkatu - Possilankatu - Teivaalantie - Ilmarinjärventie jne. Tällöin reitti oltaisiin voitu ajaa molempiin suuntiin ilman radikaaleja aikataulumuutoksia Siivikkalan päässä.


Mun ehdotus nro.1 ois että ne kaikki hidasteet revittäis pois sieltä liikennettä häiritsemästä mutta kun se on toiveajattelua tarvinnee varmaan tyytyä poikkeusreittiin. Kokonaispalvelullisesti paras reitti ois meitsin miälestä Lielahdenkatu - Pohtolankatu - 11 pääte -  Ryydynkatu - Teivaalantie - Ilmarinjärventie jne. Ryydynkatukin on toki paikoin kaponen mutta kyyl sinne mahtuu. 

Ton sunnuntain osalta vaikuttaa mielenkiintoselta että torilta länteen ajetaan vain rajalle. Eli toisinsanoen "pompitaan TKL:n varpaille". Tkl tuskin asiasta metakkaa nostaa mutta tuntuu hauskalta varsinkin kun yksityisellä puolella yleensä haloo on suuri jos ehdotetaan että TKL poikkeisi pienen siivaleen naapurikunnan puolella.

----------


## killerpop

Kävin tässä hetki sitten asian tiimoilta puhelinkeskustelun, ja näillä näkymin homma venyy ja venyy. Valmista olisi mahdollisesti vasta elokuun lopussa, joten Pohtolan liikenne menee entistä sekavammaksi.

15.8. tulevat talviaikataulut voimaan ja tuossa yhteydessä linja 11 katkastaan Pyynikintorille -> linja 27 alkaa kulkemaan Ryydynpohjaan (vuorot eivät aja Pohtolan kautta). Annas ollakaan kun liikenne on suunniteltu korvattavaksi täysin linjalla 50 ja aikatauluista ei liiemmin löydy joustoa, että Pohtolassa voitaisiin käydä _poikkeusreitin_ aikana mennen tullen.

Ihmetellään ja seurataan tilannetta.

----------


## killerpop

Tämän päivän aamulehti kertoo sen, mistä oli jo muutama viikko sitten alustavia suunnitelmia.

Eli rajan yli tapahtuva liikenne hoidetaan syöttöliikenteenä. Matkustajat saanevat kävellä Pohtosillan yli ja auto odottaa toisessa päässä. Sunnuntaisin näin ei kuitenkaan menetellä vaan autot käännetään sillan ollessa kiinni Pohtolassa.

Tähän syöttöliikennekäyttöön saattaapi tulla käyttöön LL #11, Kapena Tema.

----------


## killerpop

> Eli rajan yli tapahtuva liikenne hoidetaan syöttöliikenteenä. Matkustajat saanevat kävellä Pohtosillan yli ja auto odottaa toisessa päässä. Sunnuntaisin näin ei kuitenkaan menetellä vaan autot käännetään sillan ollessa kiinni Pohtolassa.
> 
> Tähän syöttöliikennekäyttöön saattaapi tulla käyttöön LL #11, Kapena Tema.


Kävin tänään katselemassa paikan päällä tätä ja todennäköisesti työmaata nähdään ens kuun puolellakin. Kuvasaldoa täällä.

----------

